# Bashscript das einen Cronjon an/aus schaltet...



## EnricoX (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne ein Bashscript meinetwegen aber auch ein Pythonscript oder ähnliches
erstellen das es mir ermöglicht einen Cronjob an zuschalten und wenn ich das gleiche
Bashscript erneut aufrufe würde ich dann den zuvor gestarteten Cronjob wieder aus
schalten und sollte der Cronjob beim nächsten Aufruf des Scripts aus geschaltet sein
würde ich ihn gerne mit dem selben script wieder einschalten wollen.

Also so eine Art Ein/Aus Schalter für den Cronjob ohne dafür zwei verschiedene
Bashscripte erstellen zu müssen.

Leider habe ich noch keine Idee wie ich diese Art von Ein/Aus Switch im script realisieren
könnte. 

Habt ihr da vielleicht mal einen Denkansatz für mich?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Bemühungen meinem Gedächnis auf die Sprünge zu helfen.

mfg EnricoX


----------

